# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Auto e studi di settore

## hesp81

Volevo porre una domanda...come vanno trattati i costi per le autovetture negli studi di settore alla luce della nuova fisclità degli autoveicoli? Secondo me sarebbe un vero furto se ora che non si pùò dedurre pressochè nulla sui costi degli autoveicoli gli stessi dovessero essere riportati negli studi....

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se ne è già parlato nel forum ..... Ai fini degli studi di settore occorre indicare il valore fiscalmente riconosciuto .... che è zero !!!  :Big Grin:   
Ci mancherebbe pure questa !!!  :Mad:     

> Volevo porre una domanda...come vanno trattati i costi per le autovetture negli studi di settore alla luce della nuova fisclità degli autoveicoli? Secondo me sarebbe un vero furto se ora che non si pùò dedurre pressochè nulla sui costi degli autoveicoli gli stessi dovessero essere riportati negli studi....

----------


## jack9

ma quindi delle autovetture non ne devo tenere conto nemmeno enll'amontare dei beni strumentali (rigo F29)?? 
perchè l'anno scorso ne consideravo il valore di 9.038euro per quelle auto di valore > 18075,99 euro (vecchi 35.000.000Lire)..

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ovviamente. Nemmeno quelli, ora.   

> ma quindi delle autovetture non ne devo tenere conto nemmeno enll'amontare dei beni strumentali (rigo F29)?? 
> perchè l'anno scorso ne consideravo il valore di 9.038euro per quelle auto di valore > 18075,99 euro (vecchi 35.000.000Lire)..

----------


## nic

Mi è sorto un dubbio: nel caso in cui un professionista abbia effettuato un contratto di comodato gratuito per la deduzione dei costi di manutenzione della propria auto utilizzata in modo promiscuo, dovrà indicare l'importo del 25% del valore normale dell'automezzo, al momento di stipulazione del contratto di comodato, nel proprio studio di settore rigo  G01? 
Nelle istruzioni si parla del valore normale del beni in comodato o locazione non finanziaria.
In realtà il professionista non ha inserito il bene nel libro cespiti e non si è dedotto  una parte del costo (50% prima, ora 25%), semplicemente si è dedotto una parte dei costi di manutenzione (revisioni, carburanti etc.). Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Su questo forum si è già avuto modo di parlare della possibilità di dedurre i costi di manutenzione su un'auto non inserita nel libro cespiti; tuttavia ciò nulla ha a che fare con l'obbligo di indicare nel modello studi di settore il valore normale dell'auto in comodato. 
saluti   

> Mi è sorto un dubbio: nel caso in cui un professionista abbia effettuato un contratto di comodato gratuito per la deduzione dei costi di manutenzione della propria auto utilizzata in modo promiscuo, dovrà indicare l'importo del 25% del valore normale dell'automezzo, al momento di stipulazione del contratto di comodato, nel proprio studio di settore rigo  G01? 
> Nelle istruzioni si parla del valore normale del beni in comodato o locazione non finanziaria.
> In realtà il professionista non ha inserito il bene nel libro cespiti e non si è dedotto  una parte del costo (50% prima, ora 25%), semplicemente si è dedotto una parte dei costi di manutenzione (revisioni, carburanti etc.). Grazie.

----------


## nic

Quindi, ne deduco che secondo lei, il valore normale dell'automezzo va messo nella sommatoria nel rigo G01 elementi contabili dello studio di settore. Siccome, in relazione al valore dei beni strumentali, nelle istruzioni degli studi di settore, si dice che si tiene conto del loro valore fiscalmente rilevante, io dico che per l'auto in comodato gratuito che, per il professionista comporta fiscalmente, dall'esercizio 2006,  una deduzione dei costi di manutenzione al 25%, si dovrà indicare il 25% del valore normale. Sbaglio? grazie fin da ora. Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ragionamento correttissimo. 
saluti   

> Quindi, ne deduco che secondo lei, il valore normale dell'automezzo va messo nella sommatoria nel rigo G01 elementi contabili dello studio di settore. Siccome, in relazione al valore dei beni strumentali, nelle istruzioni degli studi di settore, si dice che si tiene conto del loro valore fiscalmente rilevante, io dico che per l'auto in comodato gratuito che, per il professionista comporta fiscalmente, dall'esercizio 2006,  una deduzione dei costi di manutenzione al 25%, si dovrà indicare il 25% del valore normale. Sbaglio? grazie fin da ora. Saluti

----------


## flv

Salve a tutti, mi permetto di sollevare un dubbio sul concetto di "valore fiscalmente riconosciuto" per quanto riguarda la compilazione dei modelli Studi Settore ( ST ). Nelle istruzioni non ho trovato alcun riferimento a tale concetto mentre si fa riferimento solo al c.1 art. 110 tuir. In merito a questo voglio ricordare che mi è occorsa un contestazione da parte dell'Ade sul valore da indicare nel campo di riferimento: il valore è sempre al 100% con possibilità di riduzione al 50% per i beni ad uso promiscuo, così come indicato nelle istruzioni. Il concetto di costo fiscalmente riconosciuto era stato indicato nelle istruzioni dei Parametri e Studi relativi relativi ad annualità pregresse e non più richiamato dagli attuali modelli.
Il funzionario infine mi ha confermato che è il software di Gerico che provvede a ricalcolare detto valore. 
Non voglio suscitare polemiche di valutazione, anche io concordo che un bene concorre solo per il costo fiscalmente rilevante in qualsiasi calcolo dichiarativo, tuttavia nelle istruzioni non ho trovato espressamente tale concetto.
Se qualcuno volesse gentilmente indicarmi in quali istruzioni e di quale modello è stato scritto di ridurre il valore in oggetto in proporzione al costo fiscalmente rilevante, ne sarei sicuramente felice e tranquillo.
Grazie.

----------


## Robi

Nelle istruzioni specifiche agli studi, paragrafo 8, "Quadro F - Elementi contabili" c'è un sottoparagrafo rubricato "ATTENZIONE", nel quale si richiama che i valori da indicare negli studi di settore sono quelli derivanti dall'applicazione del TUIR e ad esempio ai fini delle spese relative alle autovetture, autocaravan, ecc. si devono applicare le disposizioni previste dall'art. 164 del TUIR. 
Ora bene inteso che si sta parlando del valore dei beni strumenti, secondo me il costo fiscalmente rilevante dovrebbe essere pari a zero, perchè se prima era 50% e 80% (per gli agenti e rappresentanti), e le relative spese seguivano la medesima sorte, ora che le stesse sono indeducibili, dovrebbe essere indeducibile anche il valore del bene strumentale.
Cmq hai ragione neppure io ho trovato qualcosa di scritto in merito. 
Saluti.

----------

